# The CTD with options for rs.



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

So for those of use who bought new and used. how many here wish you could have the option to at least get our CTD with the Rs pack. i understand we would lose the active aero shutters and drag reducing radiator grill cover. i would have happily paid the extra 800$ for the Rs pack. i love the front body kit it has. its small changes but makes the cruze look way sharper..


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I would also really like to see a base/LT model CTD with the RS package option starting under 20K with a manual transmission.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I like how the front looks with the RS package, but I think I prefer the rear fascia of the non-RS.

To me - I'd prefer aero over looks in this situation. I'd love the Z-spec grill on the car, but it doesn't have the block offs (easy enough to make my own), and I cannot confirm if the grill itself is as aerodynamic. It's certainly be easier to dry, though.

I think body kits are absolutely stupid - but honestly, I really do like (some of) the 3D Carbon one GM lists on their site as an official accessory, especially the rear fascia ground effect piece (the false-diffuser look)


















I can't see it impacting aero much at all, if any, either.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I like how the front looks with the RS package, but I think I prefer the rear fascia of the non-RS.
> 
> To me - I'd prefer aero over looks in this situation. I'd love the Z-spec grill on the car, but it doesn't have the block offs (easy enough to make my own), and I cannot confirm if the grill itself is as aerodynamic. It's certainly be easier to dry, though.
> 
> ...


The CTd is soo efficient as it is i really doubt that a small factory designed aero kit would harm anything. where do you see this as a GM< factory accessories option? i love the look of the rear one you posted. im ok with my front but i would prefer the RS

unless the body kit is more aerodynamic and reduces drag, creates positive lift, allows more cooling i dont like them either. im a function over looks guy but if it can do both why not


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Diesels are always marketed as efficiency machines, not race cars. I bought mine because I liked the fuel mileage and environmental technologies. I think it's great the way it's offered.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> I would also really like to see a base/LT model CTD with the RS package option starting under 20K with a manual transmission.


I hope you believe in Santa Claus to think a CTD with a RS pack for under 20k, the Eco was even more than that with a manual. My 14 Eco manual was 21,500. :eusa_clap: My 15 CTD was a little over 27000.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> Diesels are always marketed as efficiency machines, not race cars. I bought mine because I liked the fuel mileage and environmental technologies. I think it's great the way it's offered.


while i do agree, there is no reason we cannot make diesel fun! look at the Audi le mans race cars, Mazda race diesel. i paid a premium for my CTd over other trims so it would be nice to have the option of the rs pack. its kinda unfair we dont even have the option


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I hope you believe in Santa Claus to think a CTD with a RS pack for under 20k, the Eco was even more than that with a manual. My 14 Eco manual was 21,500. :eusa_clap: My 15 CTD was a little over 27000.


while i agree on the price point... yah a base diesel at under 20k wont ever happen... i do wish we have a manual offered along side the slush box.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I hope you believe in Santa Claus to think a CTD with a RS pack for under 20k, the Eco was even more than that with a manual. My 14 Eco manual was 21,500. :eusa_clap: My 15 CTD was a little over 27000.


That's why the base model CTD should start under 20K, with the OPTION for an RS package. Starting price means before any options/packages. I don't think that's too far fetched.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> while i agree on the price point... yah a base diesel at under 20k wont ever happen... i do wish we have a manual offered along side the slush box.


A manual offering would be nice, after having a manual for almost two years, I really like the auto on the CTD


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

They should put an appearance pkg that is exclusive to the CTD. Make it functional as well as a bit sporty, but make it a CTD only package.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> That's why the base model CTD should start under 20K, with the OPTION for an RS package. Starting price means before any options/packages. I don't think that's too far fetched.


I will respectfully just disagree, no way they can offer a Diesel engine for that price point. It won't happen and honestly after having a diesel in the Cruze it is a premium option and should be priced accordingly. Having said that I would like to see a Cruze Diesel offered without all the premium options so expand the Diesel to more folks. Would also like for the emissions to be reliable enough to expand to other GM cars, Malibu, Buick, etc. Just my thoughts is that the Diesel engine is a premium as it is on any other vehicle with a Diesel engine.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I will respectfully just disagree, no way they can offer a Diesel engine for that price point. It won't happen and honestly after having a diesel in the Cruze it is a premium option and should be priced accordingly. Having said that I would like to see a Cruze Diesel offered without all the premium options so expand the Diesel to more folks. Would also like for the emissions to be reliable enough to expand to other GM cars, Malibu, Buick, etc. Just my thoughts is that the Diesel engine is a premium as it is on any other vehicle with a Diesel engine.


I'm with you, I think more folks would consider it if they didn't have to get all the bells and whistles. But if the MSRP of the regular base L model Cruze is $16,120, I believe an extra $4000 for the engine/transmission should be plenty. Then from there you can start adding options. I do agree they should put that diesel engine in more of their vehicles too, such as the malibu, the trax, the equinox, etc. I really can't wait to learn more about the new 1.6L diesel engine.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> I'm with you, I think more folks would consider it if they didn't have to get all the bells and whistles. But if the MSRP of the regular base L model Cruze is $16,120, I believe an extra $4000 for the engine/transmission should be plenty. Then from there you can start adding options. I do agree they should put that diesel engine in more of their vehicles too, such as the malibu, the trax, the equinox, etc. I really can't wait to learn more about the new 1.6L diesel engine.


I like the idea of in the small SUVs. I don't think I would put the Diesel engine in the very lowest Cruze. I think that cheapens the diesel idea to some degree. I could be wrong on this but on the Colorado I think they limit the Diesel engine to upper trim levels, not the lowest trim level. hopefully in several months we have the new Cruze diesel out and they listen to our feedback.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I like the idea of in the small SUVs. I don't think I would put the Diesel engine in the very lowest Cruze. I think that cheapens the diesel idea to some degree. I could be wrong on this but on the Colorado I think they limit the Diesel engine to upper trim levels, not the lowest trim level. hopefully in several months we have the new Cruze diesel out and they listen to our feedback.


That's fair, the diesel may feel a bit less special if you could get one in an el-strippo model. Maybe instead of having a dedicated diesel trim level, make the 2.0L CTD engine/transmission as a package/option offered to the LT and LTZ trims. I would be disappointed if they did the same thing to the Colorado, forcing you to buy essentially the top of the line model in order to get the engine. Especially since the Colorado costs dangerously close to Silverado money as is since the full size trucks usually have incentives.


----------

